# Auto taper/bazooka minus the mud



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

Been searching around for tool that can apply paper tape somewhat similar to those hand held things that apply mesh tape but for paper and on an extension pole. I guess something like an auto taper but far less bulky and without pre-mudding the tape. 

I have always put mud on with tube/applicators then hand applied the tape then hand wiped flats and rolled & flushed the inside corners. When working alone I find it a major PITA to have to hop on & off my stilts just to put the horizontal corner tapes on. I generally apply one or two rooms at a time. It would be nice if I could just get the horizontal corner tapes and also the ceiling flats applied from the floor.

Does such a tool exist?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Why not just get a bazooka and save the trouble of spreading the mud?


----------



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

Though I don't have a lot of experience with bazookas what I've seen is that they are unreliable and messy. Obviously I know a lot has to do with the operator.

I've never actually ran one myself. The cost of them is a big factor. I just don't do enough big jobs to justify buying one. I actually doubt there is even one in my town. Pretty old school around here. I'm probably one of the only ones in town that even owns boxes. 

I also don't really want to wield such a big weapon all the time. Aren't they kinda bulky and heavy?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Can am taping tools makes the tool your looking for I think it is called the dry taper I've seen a teem using it it works well 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes something like that! Not a lot of info on the web about them obviously not very popular.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

How tall are you ? I'm 5'10" and I can tape 9' top angles off the floor using a long handled knife and cut the corners perfectly. Takes a little practice creasing and feeding the tape with one hand but I can apply tape to mudded top angles in a 10'x10' room in about 90 seconds or less.


----------



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

Im 5'7" and def can't reach any 8' ceilings from the floor. Thats why I'm looking for some sort of alternative to hand taping. 

The more research I do I'm considering trying out a banjo.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

skyhigh said:


> Im 5'7" and def can't reach any 8' ceilings from the floor. Thats why I'm looking for some sort of alternative to hand taping.
> 
> The more research I do I'm considering trying out a banjo.


Buy a gun and get going!
If that doesn't work then get a real gun and shoot urself lol!:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Why not buy a banjo? Cheap and really easy to learn. Will take less than a day to get the hang of it.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Why not buy a banjo? Cheap and really easy to learn. Will take less than a day to get the hang of it.


Yeah, I agree with _thefinisher_. A Homax banjo might cost $40, but you will be faster than hand taping! :thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

skyhigh said:


> Though I don't have a lot of experience with bazookas what I've seen is that they are unreliable and messy. Obviously I know a lot has to do with the operator.
> 
> I've never actually ran one myself. The cost of them is a big factor. I just don't do enough big jobs to justify buying one. I actually doubt there is even one in my town. Pretty old school around here. I'm probably one of the only ones in town that even owns boxes.
> 
> I also don't really want to wield such a big weapon all the time. Aren't they kinda bulky and heavy?


I have many bazookas. One of them, a TapeTech, I bought in 1982. And I have a three man crew on a job using that bazooka today. They have about 300 sheets to tape. And the gun will work quite reliably I am sure. The only mess is usually under the mud bucket. We usually put a small sheetock scrap under the fill bucket to catch any drips. Still, if a bazooka is not your tool of choice, a banjo would be my next option.


----------



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

Right on. Im gonna start trying to figure out which banjo I wanna try out. If I taped with a crew then I would be leaning towards bazooka but seems a little overkill for the solo work Im doing.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

With a banjo you still need stills most of the time. I made a mesh taper on a pole and cit the tape with my extention knife.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

skyhigh said:


> Right on. Im gonna start trying to figure out which banjo I wanna try out. If I taped with a crew then I would be leaning towards bazooka but seems a little overkill for the solo work Im doing.


Go Bazooka not banjo!
1 man band or not bazooka is the way to roll unless ur using hot mud!:thumbsup:


----------

